# Sunrise.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On the coast of South Carolina. Pretty calm that morning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

There are many things to be thankful for today, and every day. From the rising of the sun to its going down The LORD’s name is to be praised. God is good.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmineer95 said:


> There are many things to be thankful for today, and every day. From the rising of the sun to its going down The LORD's name is to be praised. God is good.


Yes He is and He does for me better than I deserve. Tonight will be my last night in this beautiful home that juts out into the Atlantic off a point. We have fished every single day and have had a wonderful peaceful time with my wife and all of our offspring. How fast a week goes when things are going well. I am sitting here on the deck right now typing waiting on the rising of the sun. I am grateful for another day on His earth.

Regards, Mike


----------

